# 20'' Shimano (early Dura Ace?) Disc Brake Wheel & Caliper



## Jesse McCauley (May 7, 2014)

20'' JOANNOU Italian wheel with Shimano hub, disc, and caliper. 
The Shimano components are all stamped with the same symbol I have seen on early Dura-Ace.

Is this some sort of racing setup? 
Must be pretty specific to certain models I would assume right?


----------

